# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Kapotte lip

## louis1212

hallo ,

ik heb in mijn onderlip een sneetje, vertikaal , ik word dat maar niet kwijt , heb al " Hemp " gekocht bij de Body Shop van 7,50 euro maar dat is ook niks ,ik kreeg nu een van medic apotheek van 1 euro , dat was veel beter , maar het euvel blijft , het gaat ieder keer weer open , iemand een goeie raad ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo louis,

Een sneetje in je lip die maar niet weggaat kan duiden op vitamine (C) gebrek of verminderde weerstand, dus dan zou extra fruit, groenten of een vitaminepil innemen kunnen helpen.
Hier staat een artikel over lipproblemen, lipbalsem op basis van karité zou goed zijn voor gebartsen lippen staat er in.
Wat je zou kunnen doen is 's avonds je lippen insmeren met vaseline...
Anders bij de huisarts, apotheek of drogist vragen om advies of een ander middel?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Wat mij mij goed helpt, is bepanthen. Eigenlijk voor luieruitslag, maar ik doe 's avonds een dikke laag op mijn lippen en het helpt echt.
Er wordt gezegd dat lippenbalsum met parrafine niet goed is. Je lippen raken verslaafd aan paraffine, waardoor ze steeds droger worden je altijd moet blijven smeren. Lippenbalsems zonder paraffine zijn meestal wel wat duurder, maar je hoeft minder te smeren. Bij de tuinen verkopen ze veel lippenbalsems zonder paraffine (o.a. van weleda, yes to carrots en greenland).

----------


## sietske763

ik heb goede ervaringen met zalf van bach bloesem (drogist)

----------


## Agnes574

Kan wijzen op een gebrek aan vit B2, laat de huisarts 't eens onderzoeken???!!!
Sterkte!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Alle goede adviezen zijn al gegeven ik heb er niets meer aan toe te voegen... :Big Grin:  Altijd je lippen insmeren zou ik zeggen!

Sterkte ermee Louis1212 , anders een huisarts raadplegen en advies vragen... :Embarrassment: 

Groetjes....

----------

